# Llyr Williams



## Hazel

I am not a pianist and I am not qualified to judge how anyone plays anything but I like the touch of Llyr Williams on piano. He will be one of my favourites. If you scroll to the very bottom, you can hear a variety of his selections.

http://www.llyrwilliams.com/


----------

